# OMG!!!!!!!!!!



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

Ive just woke up and gone in to check on ratties to find pancakes cage open and her and all her babies gone!!!!!!!!!!!
ive proper nearly pooed my pants i looked everywhere then looked down the side of the bed and notice my jacket was tucked under the chest draws thingy and then i pulleed that out and there was some plastic and some paper (which had been chewed) and then i stuck my hand in and felt her!
just how the fooooook did she get there with her babies its the other side of the room ... and how did she get out i could of sworn i closed the door  
now ive gotta try get her out somehow cus its too heavy for me to lift


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

right i managed to lift it off ... i moved the babies back into cage and left the door open and waited for her to come back .. cus theres no way i could ogf caught her! shes like lightning .. so anyway she got back in and when i went over to close the door she darted around and around for like 5 mins and wouldnt calm down the babies were flying everywhere.. is this just just she was spooked? i hope shes ok bless her .. i tried giving her a treat but she wudnt have it so ive just let her to get settled bk in 
xx


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Sounds like you had an exciting time! lol


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

i couldnt belive it lol 
i must of been so out of it last night (complety out of energy from playing with chloe) 
that i must of left her cage door open when i gave her her food ... 
she just must of ran back and forwards like 11 times with her babies one in her mouth at her time ... to the other side of the room =/ 
im just glad the boys are high up and out of reach!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

We have a cage with a top and a side door and a few times my bf has put them away in the front door even though the top door was open. 

If she took all her babies elsewhere it might be because she wanted somewhere warmer or quieter.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

yea maybe its not that noisy in there anyway so probs the warmer part so ill put in some more bedding for them 
cus i dont let my little one in the bedroom anymore cus she kept attacking the cage... feel mean telling her off but i have to .. so she doesnt go in there but sometiems she tries to sneak in lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It sounds like she felt very unsafe with her litter where it was and moved them somewhere "safer". Wild rats often do this, but the fact that your girl cannot be handled at all worries me a lot.

How long have you had her?

ETA: You got her around March 8th, did you not work with her at all? A unsocialized mom is going to work against you Chrissy when you are socializing the babies.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

she isnt botherd with me taking the babies out usually i do it when shes away from the litter but earlier she let me take one out when she was sat with them shes just abit nervous and what with everything thats happend over the past month i havent had much time to tame her properly ... i mean we would of done over the first couple of weeks but then stuff happend and i wasnt here then i got back and she was pregnant so couldnt bond much then .. and now she has babies but i do get her out on occasion just not too much as shes nervous


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

once the babies are older ill go through what i did with the others with her to get her tame like them


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ummm sorry, no excuse. If you didn't have time for her you should _never_ have gotten her and put her in with your males to get pregnant at such a tender age.

Really Chrissy! These are wonderful little thinking emotional beings that you are taking in on whims, "allowing" to get pregnant so young, and not working with because of the timing.

I have taken in more rats than I should, and it was my personal time I cut into to make sure I could work with them, and care for them properly. I went into it knowing it was going to be hard, but rats lives are soo short, you cannot put off that sort of thing.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

yea well when i brought her when i was with my partner and it was me and him with 5 adult rats now its just me with 5 adult rats 26 baby rats ... and a 1 year old daughter!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

ChrissyGz0r said:


> yea well when i brought her when i was with my partner and it was me and him with 5 adult rats now its just me with 5 adult rats 26 baby rats ... and a 1 year old daughter!


That's fine, situations have a good habit of changing when you least want them to.

But it might be a good idea, once everything has been sorted with all these babies, to seriously rethink your priorities. It's not fair to anyone - you, your rats or your daughter - if you have to stretch time to fit everything in. At least for the time being, anyway.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

yea i know but when the babies are sorted i will make sure i spend more time with the ratties (mainly pancakes) as she has the least trust and just help her to trust me .. and with whats going on the boys have started being abit iffy so i will have to get there confidence back but the other two girls lulu and fifi have no problem what so ever are quite happy to come out and climb all over me and all over the sofa! fifi even stole some of chloes dinner eaerlier lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

So you are planning on keeping 31 rats?

You had better start looking for homes now, its brutal trying to rehome oops litters, expect a lot of people to confirm and then back out.

I kept 4 of my 13 oops babies.

And as sad as I was to let the other 9 go, I was incredibly relieved too, it was exhausting socializing and caring for all of them.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

nope im keeping the adults obviously and ill keep like 4 babies or summit 
i know im keeping the black one out of pancakes litter and i want a P.E.W out of fifis was hoping for a girl to put with the black one but the black one is a boy so will need a boy P.E.W .. which i have so its ok but i wanted to keep girlies
then im keeping the runt out of fifis litter and then probs one of the black hoodeds which will be a boy as the other 3 are 
the rest im finding homes for but my friends having some then my other friends mum


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

its just there all toooo cute and you start getting attached are your like im keeping you .. and you ... and you .. and before u know it your keeping them all lmao!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rehoming 22 babies then? seriously start sexing, with individual pics and post them on rat forums as needing homes. People will bond with them while they are growing up.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chrissy, I'm not meaning to be a bitch here, just a little chattering voice of reality.

You've already said that you're finding it hard with what you have right now. Add four, you have 9 rats? And then there are the rats you may not find houses for. They will take up a lot of your time as it is.

Then, I don't need to say that your daughter requires a lot of attention.

Don't be caught up in the "Awwww, I want to keep this one .. and this one .." because you'll dig yourself a hole that is hard to get out of.

Also, I would start thinking now about getting some cages together for the babies. They'll have to be separated in a few weeks, and you need to make sure you have enough space to keep them, until they find homes at least.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

yea i have two small cages at the minute the ones i keep will be staying in the cage pancakes is in when she goes back in with the girls .. but till then the girl babies will stay with her and the boys will go in the cage i got the other day 
are they allowed in with adult males? the boys i mean obviously


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ChrissyGz0r said:


> its just there all toooo cute and you start getting attached are your like im keeping you .. and you ... and you .. and before u know it your keeping them all lmao!


You are back to your whims again. 

You have a daughter to care for first and foremost. If it was just you and you were willing to eat potatoes, hotdogs and pasta for weeks to pay for vet bills etc, I wouldn't care but you aren't like that, so you have to be practical and rehome most of them. 

Most rats will go to the vets 2-3 times in their life at say $50-100 a pop. YOu need to account that in. Plus you need to buy those cages cause those babies get big and will mature sexually fast. I went and ordered 2 big cages from Martins for my brood (yours is twice as much).

That one litter cost me in excess of $500 for 5 weeks of life.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

once im back on track ill be able to sort my timings out and make a proper routine that goes with the routine for chloe like playing with them when shes asleep ect 
just at the minute my heads all over the place and i dont know whether im coming or going


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You'll have to introduce them carefully. They'll still be young and you don't know how your resident adults will act. You'll at least need a cage prepared incase it doesn't go favourably / to keep them in while you're introducing


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How big are these cages?

26 babies are going to need 52 square feet of space!!!!


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

> You have a daughter to care for first and foremost. If it was just you and you were willing to eat potatoes, hotdogs and pasta for weeks to pay for vet bills etc, I wouldn't care but you aren't like that, so you have to be practical and rehome most of them


im hardly eating anything at the minute anyway lucky if i have one meal a day and chloes not been eating the rats have had more of her food than she has


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

ChrissyGz0r said:


> > You have a daughter to care for first and foremost. If it was just you and you were willing to eat potatoes, hotdogs and pasta for weeks to pay for vet bills etc, I wouldn't care but you aren't like that, so you have to be practical and rehome most of them
> 
> 
> im hardly eating anything at the minute anyway lucky if i have one meal a day and chloes not been eating the rats have had more of her food than she has


Doesn't that just say everything to you?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ChrissyGz0r said:


> > You have a daughter to care for first and foremost. If it was just you and you were willing to eat potatoes, hotdogs and pasta for weeks to pay for vet bills etc, I wouldn't care but you aren't like that, so you have to be practical and rehome most of them
> 
> 
> im hardly eating anything at the minute anyway lucky if i have one meal a day and chloes not been eating the rats have had more of her food than she has


THIS is wrong! Why hasn't Chloe been eating? You don't have enough money for you and her?

You need to rehome your rats.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

cause shes ill i aint been starving her!!!!!!!!!! 
what did you think i was or something! 
what kind of mother do you think i am ... 
we've both been ill and have lost our appetites`
i have enough money for her and me we have the food we just dont want to eat is


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chrissy, make that clear when you post then, please.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

well why wud anyone assume that? 
you dont just assume im starving my daughter
my daughter will always have her food 
even if it means me going without 
same as the rats 
cus i can go days without food chloe and the rats cant


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ChrissyGz0r said:


> cause shes ill i aint been starving her!!!!!!!!!!
> what did you think i was or something!
> what kind of mother do you think i am ...
> we've both been ill and have lost our appetites`
> i have enough money for her and me we have the food we just dont want to eat is


then why didn't you say so? It sounds like you were starving from lack of money. *whew*


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

some rats can learn to undo he cage door, my boy pilot does so i bought extra clips for the door that he can't open, she might think she's got a nice new hiding spot but try the food lure it works


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

Whoa!! That sounds like a close one!!! Least you found them all!!!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I am wondering when this soap drama is going to end. Can it please? Some people really don't want to change despite cries for help.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> I am wondering when this soap drama is going to end. Can it please? Some people really don't want to change despite cries for help.


what are you on about ?


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Omg, to me it did not sound like Chrissy was starving her child! May I quote
"...chloes not been eating the rats have had more of her food than she has"

Which says to me she's obviously been getting food but she just hasn't eaten all for it which a LOT of children do at sometime or another. I have read on here (and I know others would have read it too in Chrissy's other posts) that Chloe was given food but just not eating a lot of it. 
I don't care how concerned people are, I think some manners and non acusing words are better at finding out whether or not someone is (god forbid) nelecting their child! I almost threw up! How about next time use "She's not eating the food your giving her? How come? Is she ill?" That way you won't sound as mean. Being forceful on how people are treating their rats is one thing, but to acuse a mother of starving her child is disusting.
Chrissy, I know it's hard atm but hang in there. Remember to listen to the HELPFUL things these people are saying, they are only trying to help you manage your rats just a bit better but I do understand the problems you have had with you bf. You sound like you're trying and just as long as nobody is staving or suffering then you're doing ok. Wish you were living in Australia, then I could take some off your hands. Perhaps trying to give them away on here as I'm sure there are a lot of people who would love to take care of them that live by you or know of people who do^_^


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did YOU read what Chrissy's reply was in response to?

Anyone would've been concerned. She needs to learn to put in more details not just little vague statements that constantly get misconstrued. ALL her posts are like that.


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

yea but like i wrote the rats have been having more of HER food than she has meaning she HAS food but HASNT been eating eat the rats have 
cus she hasnt been eating


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll have to side with Chrissy and Learna here, I understood what she meant when she first said it. It's just that so many of you, from what I read so far, are so freaking judgmental and already have made up your minds that Chrissy is a bad person.

Okay, yes we can admit, Chrissy has made her mistakes, but you know she is changing and we HAVE to give her credit.

And what I learned from posting on here ish some of you DO NOT read the threads carefully enough. I come from dim witted DNA and I can assure you, that Chrissy isn't the type of person that would be a negligent parent. 

Rat owner yes, but read her posts people, SHE"S LEARNING, she's coming a better rat owner faster then I seen a lot of people. Not saying she hasn't made plenty of excuses. But you know people, she's done and started to at least begin to get it right. Love of got get off her back, and stop attacking her every time you don't read her posts slowly.

Matter of fact learn to read too while your at it.

And Chrissy, I read post about your babies yes it sounds like a cold, though I could recreate that sound by startling my boy awake. And about your great cage escape, good luck, I checked my cage after you said that and apparently OUPS it wasn't attached to the bottom. Thankfully my boy has no intentions of doing what your girl did.

I'm glad you got them back, and good luck.

Hate me, love me, I don't care this week.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

I differ from the flow of conversation, lilspaz and ration are right. Chrissy, this is the internet, all we see are words, we dont hear sarcasm, we dont see facial expression, so expect people to misunderstand your posts if your not CLEAR. I learnt it the hard way on a horse forum, keep the post simple, factual and to the point, so there wont be tantrums and tears! 

Hope you find great homes for your little babies!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

O.k

So this topic went from a cage escape to a food with child issue lol , you lot crack me up ,

I think Chrissy you sound like a normal uptogether mum , boy don't i know what kids are like with food (child minder here lol ) 
I can see sometimes we mistake peoples words and we do not here the voice level e.c.t

I say thank God your girl and babies did not go to far , keep up the good work , And I'm sure we can all be friends now and talk nice huh?
Love ya all
Jess x


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> Did YOU read what Chrissy's reply was in response to?
> 
> Anyone would've been concerned. She needs to learn to put in more details not just little vague statements that constantly get misconstrued. ALL her posts are like that.


Did I READ what Chrissy said?! Well obviously

"cause shes ill i aint been starving her!!!!!!!!!! 
what did you think i was or something! 
what kind of mother do you think i am ... 
we've both been ill and have lost our appetites`
i have enough money for her and me we have the food we just dont want to eat is"

I do not see a problem with that response. Geez, do everyone a favour and only comment if you have something CONSTRUCTIVE to say!!!! My word, if you had said that to anyone in person you would have been knocked out or at least verbally abused very highly! 

And DO NOT use the internet as an excuse for your mistakes and poor behaviour. Just because this is the internet does not mean manners and courtesy go out the monitor screen! Take a deep breath, re read the mistaken post and if you still see a problem, gently ask the person what they meant. DO NOT assume and fire!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Ummm, ok. Maybe everyone should step away from the computer and take a deep breath?

Can we get back on topic now? I think we've come to the conclusion that Crissy is of course feeding her daughter and her rats, etc. Sooo, Crissy, you may want to consider checking the cage really well and make sure there aren't any spots that your girl could squeeze through. Also, depending on the type of door on your cage, try pulling on it and see how easily it opens. We had another cage that we had to buy a little lock for, because all my mom's boys had to do was push on the door and it'd come right open.

So, all that aside, I would say make sure mom has LOTS of nesting material, and pleny of places to hide where she and her babies can all fit. Like someone was saying earlier, she could very well feel unsafe for some reason or another, and decided to find a safe place of her own for the babies.

And I'm not trying to be a bitch, guys, when I said maybe we should all calm down. I've been just as irritated and frustrated over the complications Crissy has been having with her rats and the litters, so I do understand. I just think all this arguing won't get us anything but a locked topic...and that won't do anyone any good.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, truce on my part. No more. I agree Rattiegma, just some people really need to just calm down and stop bringing up the past into their minds when reading about something else. I'll admit that I get a little defensive when I see a little bit of injustice. Like a modern day corrupted super hero really, lol.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just to clear up;



ChrissyGz0r said:


> > You have a daughter to care for first and foremost. If it was just you and you were willing to eat potatoes, hotdogs and pasta for weeks to pay for vet bills etc, I wouldn't care but you aren't like that, so you have to be practical and rehome most of them
> 
> 
> im hardly eating anything at the minute anyway lucky if i have one meal a day and chloes not been eating the rats have had more of her food than she has


THIS was the response that caused the confusion (for people who have missed a step - as I had when I rechecked this thread). As we now know there are no problems in that area, is all good. Savvy?

Good advice Rattiegma (re nesting materials). We'll look forward to an update on how things are going, Chrissy


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to try and distract this back..


Have you sexed them all yet ? Decided who youre keeping ? Got homes for the others ? How are the mums doing ? 

x


----------

